# Cheap UMC .40 S&W ammo at walmart!



## johnmed3 (Apr 13, 2010)

Cheap UMC .40 S&W ammo at walmart! 

250 round mega pack for $69.99. Great fer target shooting :smt1099 !!!


----------

